# carte mére morte, ordi mort??



## belbel (26 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

ma carte mere de mon ibook g4 est malheureusement décédée.

il parait qu'il existe une opération qui consiste à mettre un petit bout de carton entre le GPU et la carte mùère pour que ca RE-marche.

quelqu'un en sait plus sur cette opération, c'est vraiment the solution?

merci, franchement


----------



## Tox (27 Avril 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue 

Il va falloir être plus précis. Quelle est exactement ta machine et quels sont les symptômes ?

En outre, si tu penses au problème d'alimentation du chip graphique sur les iBook G4, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur avec une petite recherche.


----------



## goldwine (27 Avril 2008)

J'étais sur PC il y a 4 mois. J'avais un HP Pavillon, la carte mère à grillée le moi suivant celui de la fin de garantie (raaaaaa!!!!!). Je suis sur un MBP 15" aujourd'hui.  
À la fnac ils en voulaient pour 800 euros de réparations, alors bon...
Commence à regarder les offres d'apple à mon avis plutot que de foutre le feu à ton ibook en y mettant du carton.


----------

